

Ben Golub joins dotCloud as CEO - simonpantzare
http://blog.dotcloud.com/excited-to-be-joining-the-great-teams-at-dotcloud-docker-as-ceo

======
shykes
(I'm the founder and now CTO of dotCloud)

For those of you who wondered how I found the time to run dotCloud in addition
to maintaining Docker [1] and answering questions on HN all day... This is the
answer :)

[1] [http://docker.io](http://docker.io)

~~~
2pasc
Hey Salomon - is this a good news?

~~~
shykes
Yes it is very good news, especially for the Docker project. Docker is the
reason I needed a CEO, and the reason Ben joined.

